# Plasmanck - a 2008/2011 Scott Plasma custom TT bike build



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Scott Plasmanck - a 2008/2011 Scott Plasma custom TT bike build*

A little bit of history first. Unlike previously, in 2008 racing season I discovered that
I'm mentally and physically ready for time-trialing and first time did a TT race properly.
I enjoyed it too. I finished 2nd in Bosnia & Herzegovina National Championships in Elite 
category. The plan was to go one place better in 2009.










Unfortunately, in 2009 I got ill during the first part of the season and never managed get in 
shape that year. In 2010, I even decided to build a dedicated TT bike. However, a twisted 
ankle nailed me to bed for a couple of months, so that was another season put to waste. 










We are in 2011 now. Third attempt at the National title and time to build a new old-stock 
2008 Scott Plasma frameset I bought last year. It's pink, as it's a Contessa (women) 
model, but with normal men geometry ;-). 










A quick mockup using my Spinergy wheels. The plan was to make red stickers to cover 
the pink bits and redo the wheel stickers in a different style too. 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Bear in mind I'm building this bike for a single event, therefore the parts are
nothing to drool over, but still there are some nice components in the mix!
























- Ritchey Carbon internal headset (plus various carbon spacers, not pictured)
- Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 100 mm stem
- Shimano 105 5500 bottom bracket
- Shimano 105 5502 Black 172.5/53/42 crankset
- Shimano 105 R540 Black pedals
- Shimano 105 5502 Black front derailleur
- Shimano 105 5600 Black rear derailleur
- Shimano Ultegra 9-speed 13-23 cassette 
- KMC X9L Gold chain
- Tektro R750 Carbon brake calipers
- Tektro RX 5.0 Carbon brake levers
- Shimano Dura-Ace 7700 (SLBS77H) 9-speed bar end shifters
- White gear and brake cable outers + black cable doughnuts
- PRO Synop HF aero bars with PRO Synop S-bend extensions
- Deda Gold bar-tape
- Selle Italia SLR T1 saddle in white
- Specialized Virtue aero bottle and cage
- Continental GP4000 Red clincher tyres
- Polar CS400 heart-rate cycling computer

Those were all the parts I needed. Next up - the build. 


*Full-size photos with comments on parts:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Day 1 of the build* - arrival at Sokovic Sport. It's my usual bike mechanic,
building my third bike now, except now he's got his own shop . 










Today's work is mostly about checking all the parts, fitting the headset and fork,
bottom bracket, crankset, front and rear derailleurs, brakes and cockpit. 










PRO Synop and Ritchey WTC components, built into an aero cockpit. 










End of Day 1 - a skinny looking "rolling frameset" as a result. At this point, I started
really liking the unusual "Giro pink" colour and decided against the common red. 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Day 2 of the build* - Started by preparing the Spinergy wheelset. 
Bearings were perfect, but we fitted better freewheel on the rear wheel. 










New Continental GP4000 tyres fitted on as well. They were a really tight 
fit though! I've had to take it out for a photo. Looking much better now . 










Next up, a delicate work of measuring and routing cable outers, followed by
the cables too. Then, connecting up and adjusting everything. My fancy KMC
golden chain was unconserved and ready to be fitted.










Fitting it was the last bit of work for today... and it's aliiive! 










End of day 2 - the bike not finished yet, but I took it for a quick spin, to figure out
my position and test everything. The initial thoughts were that it's fast, very fast,
compared to my aluminium road bike! 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Day 3 of the build* - The tricky part of cutting down the seat post, fine-tuning 
everything and adding finishing touches, such as the handlebar tape, refreshing
the wheel graphics etc. 










A (mobile phone) photo of the finished bike. Not completely colour-coordinated,
due to a change of heart about the pink graphics earlier on and I've had an intention
of getting a rear disc wheel, so I hadn't put the gold stickers on the rear wheel.
Anyhow, that's it - time to start riding it now! 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*23/Jun/2011*

Packed up and ready to go on the National Time Trial Championship race on a local race track. 










Although it was 34'C in the shade, the spirits were high as well!










As hot as it was outside, I've still had to get warmed up, of course. 










The moment of truth! 










_To be continued..._


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

First lap and already dedicated to the max, with a heart rate of over 190 bpm. 










It was scorching out on the track. My Polar (ooh, the irony!) HRM recorded ambiental
air temperature of 37 degree C! For that reason, the race was shortened from seven
laps to six. In such conditions, I couldn't really push big gears, so my speed was down
a bit, compared to the training rides. Lucikly, the conditions were the same for everyone . 










With a hairpin curve in each lap, which brings the average speed down by a considerable
amount and breaks the pedaling rhythm, I completed the 19 km course in just over 27
minutes, with an avg speed of around 42 km/h and max speed of 49 km/h, avg HR of
193 bpm and max HR of 198 bpm. 










That was enough for a Gold medal in Elite Category. Additionally, I was also the fastest
competitor in general classification, therefore an absolute National Time Trial Champion! 










So there you have it - three years full of various misfortune waiting for the opportunity,
eight months of hard training and a dream come true!  











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats! I have been following this thread, and am happy to learn of your success!


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Thank you .


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Here's a video of my TT Championship winning run, albeit 14 months late! 

Nikica Atlagic cybernck - 2011 Time Trial Champion - YouTube


As mentioned in my Kovjanic Custom story - following all my achievements in 2011,
I was nominated for the best athlete of Republic of Srpska. Here's a photo from
the video shoot, featuring my Scott Plasma:










21/Dec/2011 - I'm being awarded with a trophy for 7th place by Olympic gold
medalist from 1984 Olympics - Zlatan Arnautovic (volleyball goalkeeper).
It was an honour and a moment of great joy.










The ceremony was aired live on national television, with me pointing my
finger at the trophy, hahah. 


*Full size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


Also, here's a video clip from the ceremony:

Nikica Atlagic cybernck - Top 10 Athletes of Repubic of Srpska 2011 - YouTube

(sorry, I couldn't be bothered to subtitle the whole thing)


*I will be attempting to defend my championship title tomorrow, so wish me luck!*


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Before I post the 2012 National TT Championship report, there are a couple of updates first.


Following my successes in 2011, I created a couple of necklases, using redundant remains
of my KMC chain. The top one for everyday and the bottom one for special occasions . 










For 2012, I finally got something that I wanted for a long time - a carbon disc wheel!
It wasn't ZIPP as the stickers suggest though. No idea of the brand, but it had carbon
discs bonded over traditional rim with spokes, similar to HED discs. 










Another thing I got (and I've had to get it because of the UCI rules) is a Bell Meteor II
aero/TT helmet. It's a proper crash helmet, unlike my aero fairing that I used until now.

















My TT bike with the disc wheel fitted and the revised TT setup (without the skinsuit, obviously). 


















*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Since I wasn't happy with the "ZIPP" disc wheel, I sold it and bought this new PRO (by Shimano) tubular disc wheel. 12K carbon, Dura Ace hub and about 1200g in weight. It's fitted with brand new Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 23mm tubular tyre.

















I've also had to get some carbon-specific cork brake pads and a "crack pipe" valve/pump adapter.











22/Aug/2012 - Bosnia & Herzegovina's National TT Championship at Zaluzani race track near Banja Luka. It was the hottest day of the year, with 38'C in the shade and 42'C out in the sun on the track!










Doing a warm-up on my new Elite SuperCrono turbo-trainer. The term "warm-up" shouldn't be taken lightly with the ambiental temperature this high!


Rolling to the start ramp, with my new disc wheel, new aero helmet and new team skinsuit . Beautiful 12K carbon sheen . Proudly wearing number 1 and starting from the last spot, as I was still the reigning national TT champion, though unsure if I will able to defend
the title, as I was not in the best shape this season.

















Up on the ramp, during the starting procedure. Aaand... off we go!

















I was feeling the side-effects of 42'C on the first lap already. Although I am generally used to riding in high temperatures, I was really suffering that day.

















There is a hair-pin turn in each lap obviously, which is a proper tempo breaker.

















And finally, crossing the finish line, feeling completely spent and with a considerably slower time than last year's. In the end, I didn't manage to defend my last year's title, but I got silver, which is still not too bad, considering I've had a knee injury that had prevented my from doing any winter preparations and riding until early Spring.

















That's it for 2012, as far as TT-ing goes.


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

How long did it take


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Ignore, just need to get more comments


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Ignore, just need to get more


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Ignore, just need to ge


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Buzza said:


> Ignore, just need to ge


Get a life. Is it really so hard to reply to 10 different topics?


----------



## Buzza (Mar 7, 2013)

Surely I have more of life by posting these is quick succession. I don't have a lot of time to do this as I am at school. I need to do other things and not look at ten other things before I can start a thread. I will delete them soon, don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Buzza said:


> Surely I have more of life by posting these is quick succession. I don't have a lot of time to do this as I am at school. I need to do other things and not look at ten other things before I can start a thread. I will delete them soon, don't get your knickers in a twist.


And 5000 people have better things to do than scroll through worthless posts. But it's all about you, isn't it?

FYI, you can't delete your posts.

I started a "newbies to the site" thread in General so people could post their obligatory useless posts there and not ruin the board for everyone else...


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Well, when you're finished with it, can you ask a mod to clean up my topic? Thanks.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

I'd never really properly set up my riding position, so I decided I should finally do it in 2013! This primarily meant going lower and shorter on the front end, which is why I got this 80 mm Ritchey Adjustable stem to replace the 100 mm Ritchey WCS stem I've originally had on the bike. 

















Likewise, it had taken me several years to figure out that the SLR T1 saddle doesn't suit my bum (just like the SLR road saddle), so I replaced it with a regular Fizik Arione K:ium, that I used to ride on my old road racing bicycle. 


And finally - I had shortened the tri-bar extensions by 25 mm and also adjusted the saddle backwards. The bike now fitted me spot on and it was well within UCI rules as well. 

















Unfortunately, this is the very last photo of a complete bike, as it abruptly ended its life by becoming a parts donor for a new project :-(. 


Scott Plasma frameset fully stripped and looking as good as the day it had found its way out of the packaging. 

















While this frameset has found its new home in the UK, you can follow the sequel of the Plasmanck story here:

Scott Plasmanck 2



*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Plasmanck


----------

